# Pap Smear (P codes)



## KoBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Can someone tell me when its the proper use for HCPCS code P3000 & P3001?? and the difference from all other pap smear CPT codes?


----------



## Paula Rae (Mar 31, 2011)

*pap*

Can anyone help with the 2011 pap code done in family practice office.  Smear is sent out to lab but collected in the office by our family doc..
Thanks.. P


----------

